
Ask HN: Why was my Google cloud trial extended? - awinter-py
I&#x27;m hosting a small project on G cloud and just got an extension of their free trial. Is this normal?<p>FWIW, it&#x27;s a single 8G box and it&#x27;s serving the landing page for a few hundred dollars a week of adwords traffic.<p>Text of the email below:<p><pre><code>  As we continue to enhance our platform, we want to give
  you more time to build with it. We’ve extended your trial
  period from 60 days to 12 months.

  Nothing has changed with your credits or project settings,
  so all you have to do is keep coding.</code></pre>
======
elvinyung
Yes[1].

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13832519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13832519)

